# Help4Heroes Tuesday 30th September



## El Bandito (Feb 11, 2014)

Evening All

I wanted to get this thread up before everybody set their plans in stone. On Monday the 29th of September, we will all be playing a cracking course that in large part was perfected by Harry S Colt at the North Hants - near Fleet in Hampshire. Hopefully we will all be digging deep after the round to buy some amazing lots in a fantastic auction.

It is clear from the 'General thread' that people are making a huge effort to come down and play from far and wide.

Richart has talked about getting people a round on the Sunday  - and we also talked about putting together something for Tuesday.

This is the Tuesday...

About 40 miles West of North Hants there is Tidworth Garrison Golf Club. Laid down by Harry S Colt in 1904.

Tidworth is a cracking track - well worth a game - particularly if you are not down this way that often!

The deal is - coffee on arrival, a round and a light lunch.* Â£30. (Of which Â£10 will go directly to H4H)*

I'm sure that I will manage to get a few prizes thrown on the table - but essentially this is what I hope will be a fantastic way to round off a golf trip to Hampshire (The County line between Wiltshire and Hampshire runs through the car park)

I can get as many tee times as we need - and was thinking that we might want to go off from 0930 ish?

Tidworth is also next door to Tedworth House, the first of H4H's Recovery Centres. A quite incredible place, believe me. Rich is checking out whether we might get a chance to go and have a quick look - but no promises, its quite a busy place! We will update on that later.

I need to give the club an indication of numbers for tees and catering. So - post on here if you are up for it - and most importantly get onto the page in Ricks signature and get a tenner donated...


----------



## rickg (Feb 11, 2014)

That's an amazing deal Stuart...well done...count me in.. Just paid my tenner.. :thup:


----------



## JCW (Feb 11, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Evening All

I wanted to get this thread up before everybody set their plans in stone. On Monday the 29th of September, we will all be playing a cracking course that in large part was perfected by Harry S Colt at the North Hants - near Fleet in Hampshire. Hopefully we will all be digging deep after the round to buy some amazing lots in a fantastic auction.

It is clear from the 'General thread' that people are making a huge effort to come down and play from far and wide.

Richart has talked about getting people a round on the Sunday  - and we also talked about putting together something for Tuesday.

This is the Tuesday...

About 40 miles West of North Hants there is Tidworth Garrison Golf Club. Laid down by Harry S Colt in 1904.

Tidworth is a cracking track - well worth a game - particularly if you are not down this way that often!

The deal is - coffee on arrival, a round and a light lunch.* Â£30. (Of which Â£10 will go directly to H4H)*

I'm sure that I will manage to get a few prizes thrown on the table - but essentially this is what I hope will be a fantastic way to round off a golf trip to Hampshire (The County line between Wiltshire and Hampshire runs through the car park)

I can get as many tee times as we need - and was thinking that we might want to go off from 0930 ish?

Tidworth is also next door to Tedworth House, the first of H4H's Recovery Centres. A quite incredible place, believe me. Rich is checking out whether we might get a chance to go and have a quick look - but no promises, its quite a busy place! We will update on that later.

I need to give the club an indication of numbers for tees and catering. So - post on here if you are up for it - and most importantly get onto the page in Ricks signature and get a tenner donated...
		
Click to expand...

Played it many times , its history is the army and some nice holes on the course , worth the Â£30 , if you are short I could play


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2014)

rickg said:



			That's an amazing deal Stuart...well done...count me in.. Just paid my tenner.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I'm in, will sort out the tenner shortly.

Thanks again to Stuart.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 11, 2014)

JCW said:



			Played it many times , its history is the army and some nice holes on the course , worth the Â£30 , if you are short I could play
		
Click to expand...

JCW, would be a pleasure to have you play.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds great im in.
And its on the way home.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 12, 2014)

So..

1. Rickg
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart
4. Pokerjoke
5. El Bandito

Don't forget to make your donation of Â£10 on the site (link in Rick and Rich signature) please put Tidworth in message box
While you are there - buy some more raffle tickets...just give details of what your donation covers in the message box
If you forget whether you have paid or not...don't worry - just pay again:thup:


----------



## JamesR (Feb 12, 2014)

Tenner paid, please put me down as a "more than likely".


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 12, 2014)

1. Rickg
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart
4. Pokerjoke
5. El Bandito
6. Gil_Emott - 'More than Likely'


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2014)

El Bandito said:



1. Rickg
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart
4. Pokerjoke
5. El Bandito
6. Gil_Emott - 'More than Likely'

Click to expand...

Deposits paid by Rickg, Richart, El Bandito, and Gil_Emott


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 12, 2014)

richart said:



			Deposits paid by Rickg, Richart, El Bandito, and Gil_Emott
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the payments...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 12, 2014)

I am very interested but would appreciate it if you could give an approxish finishing time as I will have a reasonably long drive home.
Thanks.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 12, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I am very interested but would appreciate it if you could give an approxish finishing time as I will have a reasonably long drive home.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

MM - really depends on numbers - if there are a load that want to play - then I can push to get a shot gun. If there are just a few groups, then not...we could look to get those going furthest out first...etc


----------



## wookie (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd be up for this please.  Will pay it with H4H money over next couple of weeks.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 13, 2014)

wookie said:



			I'd be up for this please.  Will pay it with H4H money over next couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

1. Rickg
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart
4. Pokerjoke
5. El Bandito
6. Gil_Emott - 'More than Likely'
7. Wookie


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mrs MetalMickie says Yes so I will sort the deposit ASAP.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 13, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Mrs MetalMickie says Yes so I will sort the deposit ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

God Bless Mrs MetalMickie!

1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke 
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott - 'More than Likely' P
7. Wookie
8. MetalMickie


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 13, 2014)

Deposit now paid. Donations page shows my actual, rather than Forum, name.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 13, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Deposit now paid. Donations page shows my actual, rather than Forum, name.
		
Click to expand...


Your not really called MetalMickie???


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 13, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Deposit now paid. Donations page shows my actual, rather than Forum, name.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MM - Rich will update thread - then I add a wee p to your name on the list.

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 13, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			Your not really called MetalMickie??? 

Click to expand...

Only at week-ends!


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Deposit now paid. Donations page shows my actual, rather than Forum, name.
		
Click to expand...

 You can add the p Stuart.:thup:

Those paid Rickg, Richart, El Bandito, Gil_Emott, MetalMickie.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 13, 2014)

richart said:



			You can add the p Stuart.:thup:

Those paid Rickg, Richart, El Bandito, Gil_Emott, MetalMickie.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad he is adding the p and not taking it.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 13, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I'm glad he is adding the p and not taking it.
		
Click to expand...

Strongest part of my game...:thup:


1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke 
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott - 'More than Likely' P
7. Wookie
8. MetalMickie P


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 18, 2014)

Just bumping this back - Richart - any more payments received?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 18, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Just bumping this back - Richart - any more payments received?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Buddy will sort out payment tonight,im a defo.
Will donate a prize for the day as well.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 18, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi Buddy will sort out payment tonight,im a defo.
Will donate a prize for the day as well.
		
Click to expand...

Good man - Champ:thup:


----------



## Midnight (Feb 18, 2014)

Count me in please just paid.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Just bumping this back - Richart - any more payments received?
		
Click to expand...




Midnight said:



			Count me in please just paid.
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Deposits paid : Rickg, Richart, El Bandito, Gil_Emott, MetalMickie and Midnight.

Any more ?


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm interested but a lot of golf days to pay for at the moment!! So will pay when I can


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Good man. Deposits paid : Rickg, Richart, El Bandito, Gil_Emott, MetalMickie and Midnight.

Any more ?
		
Click to expand...

Paid last night


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 19, 2014)

1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke P
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott - 'More than Likely' P
7. Wookie
8. MetalMickie P
9. Midnight P
10. Paperboy


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

El Bandito said:



1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke P
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott - 'More than Likely' P
7. Wookie
8. MetalMickie P
9. Midnight P
10. Paperboy

Click to expand...

Wookie can have a p now Stuart.:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm up for this, just off to ricks page to sort this out and North Hants:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm up for this, just off to ricks page to sort this out and North Hants:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I confirm that therod has paid Stuart. Think that makes 3 X 3 balls so far.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 3, 2014)

Jut paid the deposit for myself and Kraxx.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 3, 2014)

1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke P
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott - 'More than Likely' P
7. Wookie P
8. MetalMickie P
9. Midnight P
10. Paperboy
11. The Rod P
12. Khamelion
13. Kraxx

Latest update - waiting for Rich to confirm deposits and I will add some 'p' where required...

Tidworth - recently described in the 'other' Golf mag as "Wiltshire's Little Wentworth":lol:


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Jut paid the deposit for myself and Kraxx.
		
Click to expand...

 Payments received.:thup: Looking like a good turn out.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 4, 2014)

1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke P
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott - 'More than Likely' P
7. Wookie P
8. MetalMickie P
9. Midnight P
10. Paperboy
11. The Rod P
12. Khamelion P
13. Kraxx P


----------



## JamesR (Mar 6, 2014)

I've sorted out my accommodation now so I will definitely be coming :clap:


----------



## Swinger (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in, sorting Â£10 out now.

Handicap 26.


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2014)

Swinger said:



			I'm in, sorting Â£10 out now.

Handicap 26.
		
Click to expand...

 Payment received. No extra penny this time ? Nice handicap, perhaps you should make some H4H challenges with that.


----------



## Swinger (Mar 11, 2014)

richart said:



			Payment received. No extra penny this time ? Nice handicap, perhaps you should make some H4H challenges with that.

Click to expand...

I did offer but nobody wanted to take me on. I'm pretty sure I mentioned I was injured too. 

My mistake with the extra penny Rich, only just noticed. Can we get this taken off the final payment if not too much trouble?


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 13, 2014)

1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke P
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott P
7. Wookie P
8. MetalMickie P
9. Midnight P
10. Paperboy
11. The Rod P
12. Khamelion P
13. Kraxx P
14. Swinger P


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking good for a decent size Meet.:thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Looking good for a decent size Meet.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep 13 confirmed - JCW not sure.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I could possibly be up for this also - need to wait a bit closer to the time if that's ok


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Yep 13 confirmed - JCW not sure.
		
Click to expand...

I'll drop him a line for you..


----------



## El Bandito (Apr 21, 2014)

Just a bump..as I have been offline for a while. Any more takers? I need to firm up the tee bookings


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 25, 2014)

Just paid up this morning Stuart :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Just paid up this morning Stuart :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Payment received.


----------



## El Bandito (May 2, 2014)

1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke P
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott P
7. Wookie P
8. MetalMickie P
9. Midnight P
10. Paperboy P
11. The Rod P
12. Khamelion P
13. Kraxx P
14. Swinger P


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2014)

Stuart, MetalMickie (Richard) has had to pull out. I may have a guest that will want to play, but will not know for a week or so.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2014)

I might be up for this - just need to move a few things around


----------



## El Bandito (Jun 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Stuart, MetalMickie (Richard) has had to pull out. I may have a guest that will want to play, but will not know for a week or so.
		
Click to expand...

Okey dokey...


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2014)

Just an update.

James from H4H is arranging a tour of Tedworth House and the 'Tin Hut' for us. I fully recommend that if you can stay for this you do. You will see where some of the money we raise is going, and meet some of the fantastic people that work so hard for the charity. 

Golf is from 9.30, followed by lunch, and then the tour around 3.00.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Just an update.

James from H4H is arranging a tour of Tedworth House and the 'Tin Hut' for us. I fully recommend that if you can stay for this you do. You will see where some of the money we raise is going, and meet some of the fantastic people that work so hard for the charity. 

Golf is from 9.30, followed by lunch, and then the tour around 3.00.
		
Click to expand...

Im up for a tour Rich


----------



## Thierry (Jul 29, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Just a bump..as I have been offline for a while. Any more takers? I need to firm up the tee bookings
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate, do you still have spaces for this one???


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2014)

Thierry said:



			Hi mate, do you still have spaces for this one???
		
Click to expand...

 There are definitely spaces.:thup: If you pay the Â£10 deposit on the H4H charity site in my signature you will secure you place.


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Just an update.

James from H4H is arranging a tour of Tedworth House and the 'Tin Hut' for us. I fully recommend that if you can stay for this you do. You will see where some of the money we raise is going, and meet some of the fantastic people that work so hard for the charity. 

Golf is from 9.30, followed by lunch, and then the tour around 3.00.
		
Click to expand...

Have had confirmed times for our tour. Tin Hut at 3.00, and Tedworth House at 3.30. Both are very close to the golf course, so should give us plenty of time for golf, and lunch first. tee off times from 9.30. 

The public are not normally allowed access to the Tin Hut and Tedworth house, and I would fully recommend trying to do the tour. I will need 'real' names of all those that would like a look round, to get us through security !!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 31, 2014)

richart said:



			Have had confirmed times for our tour. Tin Hut at 3.00, and Tedworth House at 3.30. Both are very close to the golf course, so should give us plenty of time for golf, and lunch first. tee off times from 9.30. 

The public are not normally allowed access to the Tin Hut and Tedworth house, and I would fully recommend trying to do the tour. I will need 'real' names of all those that would like a look round, to get us through security !!!
		
Click to expand...


Tony reed


----------



## El Bandito (Aug 2, 2014)

1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke P
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott P
7. Wookie P
8. MetalMickie P - Now out?
9. Midnight P
10. Paperboy P
11. The Rod P
12. Khamelion P
13. Kraxx P
14. Swinger P
15. Thierry P

Rich - Ill be up for the tour - Stuart Lennon


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm a possible mate :thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Aug 4, 2014)

1. Rickg P
2. JCW - yes? no? maybe?
3. Richart P
4. Pokerjoke P
5. El Bandito P
6. Gil_Emott P
7. Wookie P
8. MetalMickie P - Now out?
9. Midnight P
10. Paperboy P
11. The Rod P
12. Khamelion P
13. Kraxx P
14. Swinger P
15. Thierry P
16. Liverpool Phil - maybe


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2014)

Just chasing up players that would like to do the tour of the Tin hut and Tedworth House. I need to give James from H4H notice of the names shortly.

So far I have:

Richart
Pokerjoke
El Bandito

Surely there are more that would like to join us ?


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

richart said:



			Just chasing up players that would like to do the tour of the Tin hut and Tedworth House. I need to give James from H4H notice of the names shortly.

So far I have:

Richart
Pokerjoke
El Bandito

Surely there are more that would like to join us ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Rich


----------



## User20205 (Aug 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Just chasing up players that would like to do the tour of the Tin hut and Tedworth House. I need to give James from H4H notice of the names shortly.

So far I have:

Richart
Pokerjoke
El Bandito

Surely there are more that would like to join us ?
		
Click to expand...


Put me down as well please Rich:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 24, 2014)

Me and Kraxx are both up for the tour.

Khamelion - Dave Spratt

Kraxx - Stuart Fisk


----------



## richart (Aug 24, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Me and Kraxx are both up for the tour.

Khamelion - Dave Spratt

Kraxx - Stuart Fisk
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. Looks like we will have a reasonable number.

Richart
Pokerjoke
El Bandito
Rickg
Therod
Kraxx
Khamelion

I need to give names to H4H by the 15 September.


----------



## rickg (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Stuart......any more spaces for the golf? I have one of my Centurion guests interested , maybe more than 1.....

cheers
rick


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 6, 2014)

rickg said:



			Hi Stuart......any more spaces for the golf? I have one of my Centurion guests interested , maybe more than 1.....

cheers
rick
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, been a bit busy.

should be OK Rick. Let me know. 

All those not paid or still maybes...can we firm up please?


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 15, 2014)

1. Rickg P

2. Richart P
3. Pokerjoke P
4. El Bandito P
5. Gil_Emott P
6. Wookie P

7. Midnight P
8. Paperboy P
9. The Rod P
10. Khamelion P
11. Kraxx P
12. Swinger P
13. Thierry P

Right o guys - need to firm this one up now.

List above is those that have paid up to Rich - I know there are a few maybes out there...chime in if you want in please guys.


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Thanks guys. Looks like we will have a reasonable number.

Richart
Pokerjoke
El Bandito
Rickg
Therod
Kraxx
Khamelion

I need to give names to H4H by the 15 September.
		
Click to expand...

 Any more before I give H4H the final list ?


----------



## rickg (Sep 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Any more before I give H4H the final list ?
		
Click to expand...

Add my mate Rob Klein.....he hasn't confirmed for definite yet, but better to add him then take him off if we need to. I'll confirm tomorrow.


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 16, 2014)

1. Rickg P

2. Richart P
3. Pokerjoke P
4. El Bandito P
5. Gil_Emott P
6. Wookie P

7. Midnight P
8. Paperboy P
9. The Rod P
10. Khamelion P
11. Kraxx P
12. Swinger P
13. Thierry P
14. Rob Klein - via RickG

Two more would make for a nice round 4 4balls.

Any takers?

Golf on a good track in good nick, good company (excepting me and Rick obviously), a bit of nosebag and a 'money can't buy' tour of Tedworth to see where the money you raise goes? 

All for pennies?

What a deal!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2014)

What time are you looking to tee off on the Tuesday mate ?


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 16, 2014)

First group out at 0932 - so last on around 10. Gives us time for a round, a pint, a spot of lunch and then a tour of Tedworth house at 3


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2014)

Pretty sure we are teeing off from 9.30 Phil. Beat me to it EB !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok I'll let you know in an hour or so


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 16, 2014)

Standing by...


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok my mate Rob has confirmed for the golf and the tour.... :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry guys won't be able to make it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2014)

richart said:



			Pretty sure we are teeing off from 9.30 Phil. Beat me to it EB !
		
Click to expand...

Not planning on a late night the night before then, eh? Lack of confidence....


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2014)

The following have requested to go on the H4H tour

Tony Reed
Richard Hart
Stuart Lennon
Rick Garg
Nick Roddis
Dave Spratt
Stuart Fisk
Steve Tilley

If I have missed anyone, please let me know ASAP.


----------



## rickg (Sep 18, 2014)

richart said:



			The following have requested to go on the H4H tour

Tony Reed
Richard Hart
Stuart Lennon
Rick Garg
Nick Roddis
Dave Spratt
Stuart Fisk
Steve Tilley

If I have missed anyone, please let me know ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

My guest Rob Klein is also coming.....and playing....


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2014)

rickg said:



			My guest Rob Klein is also coming.....and playing....
		
Click to expand...

Oops I will tell James


----------



## wookie (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry Rich I must have missed this - can you put me down for the visit too


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2014)

wookie said:



			Sorry Rich I must have missed this - can you put me down for the visit too
		
Click to expand...

You are in Simon.:thup:


----------



## sweatysock41 (Sep 22, 2014)

Am I too late for this Tuesday as I have just managed to get the day off and will be staying at the Fleet Travelodge overnight?  Looking at the times I would sadly have to pass on the tour though.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2014)

sweatysock41 said:



			Am I too late for this Tuesday as I have just managed to get the day off and will be staying at the Fleet Travelodge overnight?  Looking at the times I would sadly have to pass on the tour though.
		
Click to expand...

 I am pretty sure there are two spaces available Malcolm. Stuart will no doubt confirm.


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 24, 2014)

1. Rickg P

2. Richart P
3. Pokerjoke P
4. El Bandito P
5. Gil_Emott P
6. Wookie P

7. Midnight P
8. Paperboy P
9. The Rod P
10. Khamelion P
11. Kraxx P
12. Swinger P
13. Thierry P
14. Rob Klein - via RickG
15. Sweatysock41


----------



## sweatysock41 (Sep 24, 2014)

Deposit paid - cheers Stu.


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2014)

El Bandito said:



1. Rickg P

2. Richart P
3. Pokerjoke P
4. El Bandito P
5. Gil_Emott P
6. Wookie P

7. Midnight P
8. Paperboy P
9. The Rod P
10. Khamelion P
11. Kraxx P
12. Swinger P
13. Thierry P
14. Rob Klein - via RickG
15. Sweatysock41

Click to expand...

If there are 15 of us, perhaps we could go out in three's Stu ? We should get round faster, and we could play an individual stableford, and perhaps a team one as well. I am sure I could find a few prizes.:thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't see why not Rich. There may be 4 balls out in front of us - but then maybe not.


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 26, 2014)

5 three balls it is.

I'll get a nearest the Pin sorted out.

Given that it is five three balls and is a postscript to the big H4H day - 

Each 3 ball will have 1 Sailor, 1 Soldier and 1 Airman

so - any vets - please declare now to help with the draw!


----------



## Midnight (Sep 26, 2014)

What time are we looking to be starting please ?


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 26, 2014)

930 On the tee first group


----------



## Midnight (Sep 26, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			930 On the tee first group
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate,  army for me


----------



## User20205 (Sep 26, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			5 three balls it is.

I'll get a nearest the Pin sorted out.

Given that it is five three balls and is a postscript to the big H4H day - 

Each 3 ball will have 1 Sailor, 1 Soldier and 1 Airman

so - any vets - please declare now to help with the draw!
		
Click to expand...

Scouts for me, I was a sixer, so I don't want to play with no riff raff


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 26, 2014)

Right then:

First Draft..subject to change on the basis of hcp / military allegiance and general mucking about...some handicaps are a complete guess - and military affiliations - pure guesses. All just for a laugh.

First named is playing for the Royal Navy, Second for the Army, Third for the Royal Air Force

1. Gil_Emott. PokerJoke. RickG
2. Richart. TheRod. Rob K.
3. PaperBoy. SweatySock41. Kraxx
4. Thierry. Wookie. El Bandito
5. Swinger. Midnight. Khamelion

Stableford Competitions - full handicap:

1. Individual Stableford. Hungover for Heroes Champion.
2. Inter-service champions. (Will be the RAF - but we need the rest of you to turn up obviously)
3. Nearest the Pin (On 13)

Rich has suggested he may be able to lay his hands on a prize or two, and I can try to shake down the Pro at Tidworth.

I daresay that there may be the odd bet flying about (for the benefit of H4H of course)

Any need to change teams etc - make your case here, I'll ignore you and Rich will sort it all out


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 29, 2014)

Have fun guys, should be a good day as Tidworth is a pleasant track. Sorry I can't join you, I'm playing here on Tuesday instead

http://capefearnational.com

:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2014)

Room for one more as my plans have changed ?


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 29, 2014)

First named is playing for the Royal Navy, Second for the Army, Third for the Royal Air Force

1. Gil_Emott. PokerJoke. RickG
2. Richart. TheRod. Rob K.
3. Kraxx. SweatySock41. Liverpoolphil
4. Thierry. Wookie. El Bandito
5. Swinger. Midnight. Khamelion

Liverpoolphil - you are in!

Kraxx - you just completed the fastest transfer ever from the Air Force to the Navy.



Stableford Competitions - full handicap:

1. Individual Stableford. Hungover for Heroes Champion.
2. Inter-service champions. (Will be the RAF - but we need the rest of you to turn up obviously)
3. Nearest the Pin (On 13)


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 29, 2014)

1. Gil_Emott. PokerJoke. RickG
2. Richart. TheRod. Rob K.
3. Kraxx. SweatySock41. Liverpoolphil
4. Thierry. Wookie. Khamelion
5. Swinger. Midnight. El Bandito

Best I go out last - I'm worried Midnight will get lost.

OK - First tee is booked at 0930. Coffee is included - you may need to cough up for a bacon sandwich - kitchen opens at 9.

Dress Code:

On the course. Golf kit.
In the clubhouse. Golf kit is fine. (shoes may need to be changed if it is a bit damp out there)

We have showers - but not towels, so bring your own.

You have all paid your Â£10 to the charity page...(on you go Liverpoolphil)

Â£15 needs to be coughed up on the day for which you will get a coffee before you go out, a decent round of golf, nearest the pin on 13 (a pretty golf hole) and ham egg and chips afterwards.

The tour is going to be a little ad hoc due to illness at H4H - but I daresay we will get something sorted out.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow about 9


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 29, 2014)

ooooops

I, of course, meant Â£20 payable on the day!

Still - I'll buy a round too!


----------

